
Women Would Abolish Child Labor (and Other Anti-Suffrage Excuses) - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/26/opinion/suffrage-19th-amendment.html
======
aaron695
I get the NYTimes is clickbait trash.

But did Women support abolishing child labor?

Or was it just an excuse like NYTimes claims?

I see no evidence they wouldn't. And I feel like they would be much more
likely to support abolishing child labor.

~~~
elliekelly
What difference does it make?

~~~
aaron695
Because NYtimes needs to pick a lane and report facts.

Prohibition is why so many black man are in prison.

Is this tied to Suffrage or not. What is the NYtimes saying. Do women actually
support and vote in line with prohibition or was it just an excuse?

~~~
DanBC
Can you point out anything in this article that's incorrect?

~~~
aaron695
> Women Would Abolish Child Labor (and Other Anti-Suffrage Excuses)

Because it's not an 'excuse'

The women's suffrage movement did support abolishing child labor.

This editorialising by shitty journalists sitting in a loft in NY is just
annoying. Just report the facts.

[https://trove.nla.gov.au/newspaper/article/145767551?browse=...](https://trove.nla.gov.au/newspaper/article/145767551?browse=ndp%3Abrowse%2Ftitle%2FA%2Ftitle%2F746%2F1916%2F10%2F05%2Fpage%2F16651549%2Farticle%2F145767551)

These also had little to do with Anti-Suffrage reasons. The Anti-Suffrage
movement had a large female support base.

~~~
DanBC
So your argument is _entirely_ about the headline, and has nothing at all to
do with the content of the article?

You're getting downvotes because talking about the headlines is _always_
fucking tedious, especially when you ignore the content of the article.

~~~
aaron695
1\. This thread is about clickbait.

2\. As mcv (karma 13432 points) points out in their comment about this, they
can't read the paywalled article so have to base it on the headline.

This article in plainly stated English is a series of non sequitur's to tie
Trump to Child Labor and the Anti-Suffrage movement. Starting at the headline.
Negative .... Negative .... Negative .... (coded Trump)

This BS bores me so I'd like to at least talk about a fact, like what did the
19th Amendment do to child labor (probably a long term positive) and what did
it do to Prohibitions (probably a long term negative)

